# Το γκολ του Δέλλα και το μοντάζ του Πανούτσου



## nickel (Jun 18, 2013)

«Η Ελλάδα πρέπει να έχει δημόσια τηλεόραση. Όχι όμως τηλεόραση του Δημοσίου».
Από κείμενο του Αντώνη Πανούτσου που διάβασα στην AV.
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/c...ς-περιγράφει-το-μοντάζ-του-euro-2004-στην-ερτ

Είχε δημοσιευτεί εδώ:
http://www.protothema.gr/blogs/blogger/post/?aid=286801


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

Αχ, πώς μου την δίνουν οι ταυτολογίες! Που επιπροσθέτως νομίζουν ότι είναι και έξυπνες...

Ο Πανούτσος μάς αφηγείται την ιστορία με το μοντάζ από την δική του πλευρά, η ιστορία από την πλευρά των εργαζομένων ίσως ήταν κάπως έτσι:
Όχι, δεν θα κάτσω να κάνω το μοντάζ του Πανούτσου με περιθώριο 20 λεπτά, γιατί έμαθε να απαιτεί, χωρίς να πληρώνομαι γι' αυτό. Για να μπορούν ο Πανούτσος κι ο Καρπετόπουλος να το παίζουν ντίβες και να βγάζουν τα 10πλάσια.

Συγγνώμη, αλλά μού διαφεύγει το πόιντ. Η ΕΡΤ όφειλε να έχει δουλάρες για να κάνουν την δουλειά του Πανούτσου όποτε το απαιτούσε αυτός και σε όποιον χρόνο ήθελε, αμισθί; Και για το ότι δεν είχε προβλεφτεί να υπάρχουν έτοιμοι μοντέρ για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά έφταιγαν οι εργαζόμενοι, όχι ας πούμε ο διευθυντής προγράμματος ή όποιος είναι υπεύθυνος γι' αυτά;


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2013)

Πού να ξέρω εγώ τώρα τα πραγματικά περιστατικά; Αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να βγήκε η έκφραση *δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία*. (Να την κάνω νήμα στο ελληνοαγγλικό;)


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε ραδιόφωνο και έχω δει περιστατικά σαν αυτά με το μοντάρισμα των 20 λεπτών, να πω ότι συμφωνώ με τον Ελληγενή. Οι τεχνικοί είναι σημαντικότατοι και τους φερονται οι πάντες σα να είναι υπηρέτες, επομένως δεν βλέπω γιατί να μείνει να κάνει απλήρωτη υπερωρία ο τεχνικός για κάποιον που μπορεί να του φερόταν άσχημα και που μπορεί να _απαίτησε_ να μείνει. Ομοίως δεν βλέπω τίποτα περίεργο στο ότι ο άλλος ζήτησε να ενημερωθεί και να δώσει άδεια ο προιστάμενός του για να αφήσει το πόστο του και να πάει να κάνει το μοντάζ σε άλλο όροφο. Αν η δουλειά του ήταν να μην αφήσει το γραφείο του, λογικό είναι να θέλει βεβαιώσεις ότι δεν θα υπάρξουν επιπτώσεις. Αυτό βέβαια δείχνει ότι δεν ήταν μια αγαπημένη οικογένεια όλοι, αλλά σε καμία υπηρεσία δεν είναι. Και άντε να δικαιολογήσω την ένταση σε περιπτώσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης*, αλλά η _προγραμματισμένη_ εκπομπή σχολιασμού του ποδοσφαιρικού αγώνα δεν είναι έκτακτη ανάγκη, ας φρόντιζαν από πριν να έχουν το προσωπικό που χρειαζόταν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Επειδή δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό όποιος διαβάζει να ξέρει σε ποιο περιστατικό αναφέρεται ο Πανούτσος, ήταν η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά στην παγκόσμια ιστορία του ποδοσφαίρου που εφαρμόστηκε το «ασημένιο γκολ», με αποτέλεσμα μια αναπάντεχη και εκπληκτική νίκη για την Εθνική και την ανάγκη για μοντέρ «εδώ και τώρα».

Ξέρω ότι και αυτό θα μπορούσε να έχει προβλεφτεί, άλλωστε στην Ελλάδα έχουμε αποδεδειγμένα την καλύτερη στρατηγική σκέψη και μπορούμε να προβλέπουμε τα πάντα, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι μερικές φορές απλώς δεν γίνεται και ότι πολύ σπάνια, ελάχιστες φορές, στο κυνήγι της αμεσότητας, θα χρειαστεί να γίνουν και υπερβάσεις. Δεν είναι η ώρα να επικαλείσαι τον κανονισμό λειτουργίας όταν έρχεται το παγόβουνο επάνω σου ούτε όταν έχει μόλις συμβεί το ως τότε μεγαλύτερο ποδοσφαιρικό γεγονός της Εθνικής ομάδας (από αυτά που δίνουν τις θεαματικότητες που επικαλούμαστε όταν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε πρώτοι στα γεγονότα). Είναι ώρα να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου, και με το παραπάνω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Δόχτορα,το ξέρω ότι ένας ποδοσφαιρόφιλος μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι είναι υπέρτατη ανάγκη να δείξει η τηλεόραση το γκολ από κάθε γωνία, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι συμμετέχουν σε αυτό τον ενθουσιασμό. 
Για μπες στη θέση του υπαλλήλου που ζήτησε κάλυψη από τον διευθυντή για να αφήσει τη θέση του και να κάνει το μοντάζ. Δεν ξέρουμε _γιατί_ τη ζήτησε την κάλυψη. Μια πολύ λογική υπόθεση είναι ότι τη ζήτησε για να μην του ζητηθούν ευθύνες μετά. Μπορεί να ήταν στο στόχαστρο κάποιων και να φοβόταν ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το περιστατικό εναντίον του. Μπορεί να ήταν τυπικός και να ήθελε να ακολουθήσει τον κανονισμό. Αν ήταν απλά τεμπέλης θα έλεγε όχι από την αρχή και δεν θα πρόσφερε εναλλακτικές λύσεις (ναι, αλλά φέρτε το στο γραφέιο μου γιατί δεν μπορώ να φύγω κλπ κλπ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Το ουσιαστικό: Ο υπάλληλος που κάνει το κάτι θετικό παραπάνω στη δουλειά του και τρέμει τον αποπάνω ή τον αποδίπλα είναι χαρακτηριστικό σύμπτωμα των προβλημάτων της δημόσιας διοίκησης στην Ελλάδα. Εδώ δεν συζητάμε αυτό το θέμα, όμως. Συζητάμε για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση.

Όμως, καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να συζητήσει πολιτισμένα άνθρωπος μαζί σου αν χρησιμοποιείς ως επιχείρημα κάποια εμπειρία σου από το ραδιόφωνο (!) και τη μεταφέρεις 1 προς 1 σε μια από τις εκπομπές με τη μεγαλύτερη τηλεθέαση στην ιστορία της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης (για ποδοσφαιρόφιλους και μη) και το άγχος των παραγωγών να μη χάσουν εκατομμύρια θεατές επειδή κάτι πρωτοφανές συνέβη εκτός προγραμματισμού.

Οπότε κέρδισες και παίρνω το κουβαδάκι μου να πάω σε άλλη παραλία να παίξω, μη μας λένε πάλι ότι σου την πέφτουν τα δραστήρια μέλη...


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2013)

Για λόγους ιστορίας και μόνο:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ουσιαστικό: Ο υπάλληλος που κάνει το κάτι θετικό παραπάνω στη δουλειά του και τρέμει τον αποπάνω ή τον αποδίπλα είναι χαρακτηριστικό σύμπτωμα των προβλημάτων της δημόσιας διοίκησης στην Ελλάδα. Εδώ δεν συζητάμε αυτό το θέμα, όμως. Συζητάμε για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση.
> 
> Όμως, καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να συζητήσει πολιτισμένα άνθρωπος μαζί σου αν χρησιμοποιείς ως επιχείρημα κάποια εμπειρία σου από το ραδιόφωνο (!) και τη μεταφέρεις 1 προς 1 σε μια από τις εκπομπές με τη μεγαλύτερη τηλεθέαση στην ιστορία της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης (για ποδοσφαιρόφιλους και μη) και το άγχος των παραγωγών να μη χάσουν εκατομμύρια θεατές επειδή κάτι πρωτοφανές συνέβη εκτός προγραμματισμού.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά από την ιστορία λείπει το σημείο που οι Πανουτσοκαρπετόπουλοι ζήτησαν τρεις μοντέρ από την διοίκηση όπως όφειλαν, αφού τόσους χρειαζόταν η εκπομπή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά από την ιστορία λείπει το σημείο που οι Πανουτσοκαρπετόπουλοι ζήτησαν τρεις μοντέρ από την διοίκηση όπως όφειλαν, αφού τόσους χρειαζόταν η εκπομπή.



Η παραγωγή ήταν της ΕΡΤ, όχι εξωτερική παραγωγή. Η ΕΡΤ όφειλε να έχει έτοιμη την απαραίτητη στήριξη. Οι παρουσιαστές της εκπομπής παρακολουθούν την εξέλιξη και το ξαφνικό τέλος είκοσι λεπτά νωρίτερα και ρωτάνε «Πού είναι;» κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η παραγωγή ήταν της ΕΡΤ, όχι εξωτερική παραγωγή. Η ΕΡΤ όφειλε να έχει έτοιμη την απαραίτητη στήριξη. Οι παρουσιαστές της εκπομπής παρακολουθούν την εξέλιξη και το ξαφνικό τέλος είκοσι λεπτά νωρίτερα και ρωτάνε «Πού είναι;» κλπ κλπ.



Και τι μ' αυτό; Δουλειά των μοντέρ ήταν να βρίσκονται στα πόστα τους εκτός ωραρίου ή της διοίκησης να φροντίσει να υπάρχει το προσωπικό; Και εξωτερική ή εσωτερική παραγωγή, οι απαιτήσεις σε προσωπικό έπρεπε να είχαν διατυπωθεί από τους παρουσιαστές και τον υπεύθυνο παραγωγής. Δεν είναι "ξαφνικά χρειαζόμαστε έξτρα τεχνικούς, καθίστε ζώα να κάνετε αμισθί το κάτι παραπάνω γιατί αυτό απαιτούμε". Πόσες απλήρωτες υπερωρίες έγραψε ο Πανούτσος; Τι πληρωνόταν ο Πανούτσος για την εκπομπή;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2013)

Να κάνω και την αφελή ερώτηση της ημέρας: από πού προκύπτει το αμισθί; Το θέμα, όπως το καταλαβαίνω, ήταν αν θα κάτσει υπερωρία ο υπάλληλος - από πού προκύπτει ότι δεν θα την πληρωνόταν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Χέλλε, ο Πανούτσος έχει ιστολόγια στις εφημερίδες που συνεργάζεται, μπες εκεί και ρώτα τον λεπτομέρειες. Δικηγόρος του δεν είμαι και δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση. Συνήθως, οι σταρ δημοσιογράφοι παίρνουν αμοιβή κατ' αποκοπήν, δεν πληρώνονται με την ώρα.

Το ότι η διοίκηση ασχολείται με λεπτομέρειες αρμοδιότητας παραγωγών ή λογιστηρίου ως μη όφειλε είναι άλλο ένα από τα συμπτώματα της κακοδιοίκησης στο Δημόσιο.

@Παλ: Μη προεγκεκριμένη υπερωρία στο Δημόσιο; Σιγά μην την πληρωθείς. Αφού θα την κόψει ο πάρεδρος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Να κάνω και την αφελή ερώτηση της ημέρας: από πού προκύπτει το αμισθί; Το θέμα, όπως το καταλαβαίνω, ήταν αν θα κάτσει υπερωρία ο υπάλληλος - από πού προκύπτει ότι δεν θα την πληρωνόταν;




_Ο ένας από τους τρεις είπε ότι είναι μόνιμος, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει υπερωρίες και σχολάει στις 11, ο δεύτερος ότι είναι συμβασιούχος και δεν πληρώνεται τις υπερωρίες και έμεινε μόνο ο τρίτος_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2013)

ΟΚ, κατάλαβα κι εδώ τι είναι δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως και να με πλήρωναν δεν θα καθόμουν να κάνω υπερωρίες για τους Πανουτσοκαρπετόπουλους, χωρίς καμμιά προειδοποίηση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε κέρδισες και παίρνω το κουβαδάκι μου να πάω σε άλλη παραλία να παίξω, μη μας λένε πάλι ότι σου την πέφτουν τα δραστήρια μέλη...



Αν νομίζεις ότι αυτό κάνεις, δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. 
Από την άλλη δε νομίζω να είπα οτιδήποτε για την εμπειρία μου στο ραδιόφωνο, και ακριβώς επειδή δεν είπα είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο το να συμπεραίνεις ότι η εμπειρία μου είναι από το Δελτίο Ζωοκλοπών του Άνω Κωλοπετεινίτσα FM με ακροαματικότητα 20 άτομα. Νομίζω ότι έχω δείξει ότι δεν είμαι τόσο πολύ εκτός πραγματικότητας ώστε να συγκρίνω ανόμοια. Κι όσο περίεργο κι αν φαίνεται, ναι, έχουν συμβεί μη-ποδοσφαιρικά ζητήματα τεράστιας σημασίας, που άλλαξαν τη ζωή μας κι έκαναν τους πάντες να τρέξουν στο δέκτη τους, και που τα κάλυψαν άνθρωποι σαν εσένα κι εμένα, που μπορεί και να γράφουν στη Λεξιλογία.

Η απορία μου με την όλη ιστορία είναι πώς γίνεται και οι τρεις μοντέρ να ήταν απολύτως απαραίτητοι και να έγινε η δουλειά με τον έναν, τελικά. 
Άλλη μου απορία είναι το πόσο δύσκολο είναι το μοντάζ της εικόνας. Υποθέτω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο, όχι σαν το ραδιοφωνικό που το κάνουν συνήθως μόνοι τους οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι παραγωγοί.
Όλα τα άλλα περί δημοσίου: ΟΚ, συμφωνώ ότι στο δημόσιο δεν μπορείς να κάνεις καλό χωρίς να φοβάσαι. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι αποκλειστικότητα του δημοσίου. Σε κάθε δουλειά μπορεί άνετα κάθε καλό να θεωρηθεί κακό και να βρει το μπελά του ο υπάλληλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

Για τους Πανουτσοκαρπετόπουλους που είναι φιλόσοφοι/σχολιαστές του καναπέ, το μοντάζ πρέπει να είναι πολύ απλή υπόθεση: βάζεις έναν άνθρωπο καταρτισμένο, με γνώσεις, σπουδές και εμπειρία να το κάνει. Done! Το ότι συχνά υποστηρίζουμε τους ακατάρτιστους φιλόσοφους του καναπέ απέναντι στους καταρτισμένους και σπουδαγμένους είναι μια από τις πληγές α) του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος, β) της κοινωνικής παιδείας μας και γ) του πολιτικού μας πολιτισμού. Είναι μια από τις αιτίες που νοσεί το κράτος.

Δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν μ' αυτό που λέω. Πολλές φορές είναι κι αυτόματη αντίδραση, απλά γιατί έτσι έχουμε μάθει (βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα· με έχω πιάσει να το κάνω, ασυνείδητα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Δηλαδή, αν δεν μπορεί να το κάνει ένας άνθρωπος καταρτισμένος, με γνώσεις, σπουδές και εμπειρία, ποιος χρειάζεται να έρθει για να το κάνει; Ο Τζορτζ Λούκας;

Με κέρδισες κι εσύ κατά κράτος σήμερα. Πάω στη μεθεπόμενη παραλία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> @Παλ: Μη προεγκεκριμένη υπερωρία στο Δημόσιο; Σιγά μην την πληρωθείς. Αφού θα την κόψει ο πάρεδρος.


Α, οκ. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι λειτουργεί όπως στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Α, οκ. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι λειτουργεί όπως στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.


Α, ναι, συγγνώμη. Εκτός αν την εγκρίνει κάποιος αρμόδιος, ίσως ο πρόεδρος, λόγω απρόβλεπτων περιστάσεων κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2013)

Πόντιο σύστημα, πάντως. Δηλαδή έστω ότι σημειώνεται ένα επείγον περιστατικό και χρειάζεται έξτρα προσωπικό, τι θα κάνουν; Θα βασίζονται στο φιλότιμο του εκάστοτε εργαζόμενου;


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Έχουμε αποκλείσει τελείως την περίπτωση να μην ήθελαν να συνεργαστούν οι μοντέρ γιατί είχαν προηγούμενα με αυτόν που τους το ζήτησε και οι υπερωρίες να ήταν η δικαιολογία τους;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή, αν δεν μπορεί να το κάνει ένας άνθρωπος καταρτισμένος, με γνώσεις, σπουδές και εμπειρία, ποιος χρειάζεται να έρθει για να το κάνει; Ο Τζορτζ Λούκας;



Δεν κατάλαβα μία. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό που γράφεις μ' αυτό που έγραψα εγώ;

Να σημειώσω, τέλος, ότι είναι χυδαίο να ακούμε την μια πλευρά της ιστορίας, που εκμεταλλεύεται το σούσουρο των τελευταίων ημερών, από έναν άνθρωπο που έχει την πιο άμεση πρόσβαση στα ΜΜΕ. Εκμετάλλευση θέσης ισχύος δεν λέγεται αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Έγραψες αυτό:


Hellegennes said:


> Για τους Πανουτσοκαρπετόπουλους που είναι φιλόσοφοι/σχολιαστές του καναπέ, *το μοντάζ πρέπει να είναι πολύ απλή υπόθεση: βάζεις έναν άνθρωπο καταρτισμένο, με γνώσεις, σπουδές και εμπειρία να το κάνει. Done!*


Δεν ισχύει;
Τι χρειάζεται το μοντάζ; Πυρηνικούς επιστήμονες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα. Φυσικά κι αυτό χρειάζεται. Ίσως έπρεπε να γίνω πιο σαφής. Επαναδιατυπώνω:

Για τον τεχνικό, προφανώς, το μοντάζ είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση· χρόνια σπουδών, εξάσκησης και εμπειρίας απαιτούνται, προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια, ιδιαιτερότητες του έργου -γιατί δεν είναι φασόν δουλειά-, διαρκείς εξελίξεις στον εξοπλισμό, στις τεχνικές και ολοένα αυξανόμενες απαιτήσεις των παραγωγών, πίεση χρόνου, κτλ.

Για τους Πανουτσοκαρπετόπουλους που είναι φιλόσοφοι/σχολιαστές του καναπέ, το μοντάζ πρέπει να είναι πολύ απλή υπόθεση: βάζεις κάποιον άλλον να το κάνει· έναν άνθρωπο καταρτισμένο, με γνώσεις, σπουδές και εμπειρία να το κάνει. Done!

Ελπίζω να έγινε κατανοητό τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Προφανώς και έγινες κατανοητός. Εξαρχής.

Ο μοντέρ που πιάνει δουλειά σημαίνει ότι έχει ξεπεράσει τα επίπεδα μαθητείας κλπ κλπ που αναφέρεις και έχει φτάσει στο επίπεδο »άνθρωπος καταρτισμένος, με γνώσεις, σπουδές και εμπειρία να το κάνει». Παίρνει οδηγίες και το κάνει. Αυτή είναι η δουλειά του για την οποία σπούδασε κλπ κλπ και διορίστηκε ή προσλήφτηκε κλπ κλπ.

Κατάλαβες εσύ να υπήρξε κάποια ειδική απαίτηση προς τους μοντέρ πέρα από το να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους για την οποία είναι «καταρτισμένοι, με γνώσεις, σπουδές και εμπειρία να το κάνουν;»· ναι, εκτός ωραρίου (!!!), ναι, εκτός προβλέψεων δημοσίου λογιστικού (!!!!!!), ναι, ενώ βγάζουν το ένα πεντηκοστό από τους μισητούς καπιτάλες που απλώς σχολιάζουν από τον καναπέ αντί να πάνε να σπουδάσουν και να αποκτήσουν γνώσεις να τα κάνουν μόνοι τους;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

Ειδική απαίτηση; Εκτός απ' αυτές που κι ο ίδιος απαριθμείς; Δηλαδή εκτός ωραρίου, αμισθί και με υπερβολική πίεση χρόνου; Τι άλλη απαίτηση να είχαν οι Πανουτσοκαρπετόπουλοι απ' τους μοντέρ; Να τους κάνουν καφέ; Αν και δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι μπορεί να είχαν και τέτοιες απαιτήσεις.

Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι όλα είναι απλά για τον ακατάρτιστο αμπελοφιλόσοφο. Κι όταν όλα είναι απλά, αρχίζεις κι έχεις απαιτήσεις μεγαλύτερες απ' το ανάστημά σου.

Σε παρακαλώ μόνο μην αρχίσουμε τους αχυράνθρωπους, γιατί είδα ένα "μισητούς καπιτάλες" στα γραφόμενά σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ειδική απαίτηση; Εκτός απ' αυτές που κι ο ίδιος απαριθμείς; Δηλαδή εκτός ωραρίου, αμισθί και με υπερβολική πίεση χρόνου;


Πού πήγαν οι σπουδές και η πείρα; 



Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, δεν θα κάτσω να κάνω το μοντάζ του Πανούτσου με περιθώριο 20 λεπτά, γιατί έμαθε να απαιτεί, χωρίς να πληρώνομαι γι' αυτό. Για να μπορούν ο Πανούτσος κι ο Καρπετόπουλος να το παίζουν ντίβες και να βγάζουν τα 10πλάσια.


Εντάξει, να σταματήσουμε για τους καπιτάλες, αλλά δεν έφερα εγώ τις αποδοχές του καθενός στη συζήτηση.

Χέλλε, περνάς φάση αντιλογίας per se, γι' αυτό σταματάω.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2013)

Αφού ξεκαθαρίσω πρώτα ότι καλό θα ήταν να ακούσουμε και την άποψη του μοντέρ... θα πω ότι τα πράγματα είναι απλά ή θα έπρεπε μάλλον να είναι πολύ απλά! 

Είναι καλοκαιράκι και δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας Έλληνας που να μην έχει συμμετοχή κατά κάποιον τρόπο στην πορεία της εθνικής. Άντρες γυναίκες παιδιά παρακολουθούν και συμμετέχουν σε αυτό το πανηγύρι. Ακόμα και οι μη ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι ξαφνικά γνωρίζουν τους παίκτες της εθνικής και παρακολουθούν την προσπάθεια. Γίνεται η εκπομπή 2 ανθρώπων αντικειμενικά παρμένων από την αφρόκρεμα της αθλητικής δημοσιογραφίας εκείνη την εποχή και η Ελλάδα παίζει ημιτελικό (!!!) με την Τσεχία και λέει ο Χελάκης στο ραδιόφωνο "Γκολ και φύγαμε για τον τελικό" και με το κόρνερ του Τσιάρτα ο Δέλλας το βάζει... και συντελείται το μεγαλύτερο θαύμα από το άστρο της Βηθλεέμ ξέρω γω και γίνεται πανζουρλισμός στο ραδιομέγαρο και πανηγυρίζουν μέχρι και τα περιστέρια... και πάει ο άλλος εκείνη ακριβώς την ώρα (!!!!) και λέει του Πανούτσου ότι δεν είναι δουλειά μου γιατί σχόλασα ή ότι δεν το περιγράφει η σύμβασή μου... κι εσείς εδώ κάθεστε και συζητάτε για το αν είναι ηθικό και νόμιμο ή αν έχει δίκιο μπλα μπλα μπλα...

Έλεος δηλαδή! Και να θέλω να πάρω όρκο σιωπής, δεν με αφήνετε... :twit:

Δηλαδή τώρα θα με κάνετε να απαριθμήσω πόσα πράγματα έχω κάνει αμισθί ή με υπερωρίες που δεν πληρώθηκα ποτέ; Ή θα με κάνετε να μετρήσω πόσες φορές ενώ πρέπει να κάνω 3 ώρες μάθημα έχω κάνει μέχρι και 5 παρακαλώ γιατί υπήρχε θέμα που συζητούσαμε με τους φοιτητές και δεν ήθελα να τους αφήσω και εγώ κι αν ήμουνα απλήρωτος! Και ο άλλος δεν μπορεί να κάτσει μέχρι τις 11:20 για να κάνει ένα μοντάζ για το οποίο πληρώνεται και προσλήφθηκε να κάνει; 

Δηλαδή τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε; Και απόψε κατάλαβα κι εγώ, ή μάλλον επιβεβαίωσα, τι σημαίνει δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία όπως και ο νίκελ... Μήπως απώλεια ευσυνειδησίας; Να τη βρω στα λεξικά όταν θα μπει; 

Και φυσικά συμφωνώ με τον Δρα και μη σας φαίνεται διόλου περίεργο, γιατί το είπα άλλωστε στο άλλο θέμα, το κακό... :lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

Λοιπόν, επειδή θα τα πάρω*, ας πιάσουμε τα πράγματα απ' την αρχή. Πρώτα απ' όλα, δεν έχω καμμιά διάθεση για αντιλογία για να 'χαμε να λέγαμε. Δεν είμαι πια 16 χρονών, έχω αρχίζει να κάνω ρυτίδες (σνιφ). Κατά δεύτερο λόγο, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να εκφράσει δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία κάποιος που δεν ήταν ποτέ δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Έχω κάνει πολλές υπερωρίες που δεν πληρώθηκα, αρκετές *ολόκληρες* δουλειές που δεν πληρώθηκα και πολλές εθελοντικές δουλειές. Όλα αυτά όμως τα έκανα εγώ, γιατί έτσι ήθελα. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα επέτρεπα από εργοδότη ή πελάτη μου να *απαιτήσει* να κάνω απλήρωτες υπερωρίες. Υπάρχει χαοτική διαφορά μεταξύ της υπερωρίας από μεράκι κι ενδιαφέρον για την όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη ποιότητα της δουλειάς και της υπερωρίας που υποχρεώνεσαι να κάνεις γιατί κάποιος το απαιτεί.

Το προηγούμενό μου επάγγελμα ήταν τεχνικός/διαχειριστής συστημάτων/προγραμματιστής (ενίοτε όλα μαζί σε ένα). Ο λόγος που αποφάσισα να αλλάξω επάγγελμα και να δαπανήσω άλλα 4 χρόνια απ' την ζωή μου και καμμιά 50αριά χιλιάρικα ήταν α) οι οικονομικές προοπτικές και β) άτομα που απαιτούσαν πράγματα που ήταν εξωφρενικά ή σατράπικα ή παντελώς αδύνατα.

Τρίτον, μπορεί για πολλούς Έλληνες το Euro 2004 να ήταν το υπεργεγονός της χιλιετίας, αλλά δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος όλος ο λαός να αισθάνεται το ίδιο. Είχα φίλο που στον τελικό πήγε να δει το Spider-Man 2 και έναν άλλον που ενοχλήθηκε γιατί λέει κοιμότανε και τον ξύπνησαν τα αυτοκίνητα που περνούσαν κορνάροντας. Ο τεχνικός που σχόλασε μπορεί να είχε ραντεβού, μπορεί να ήθελε να πάει να φάει με την οικογένειά του, μπορεί χίλια δυο. Πάντως δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος να νιώθει τον απόλυτο ενθουσιασμό και να πει "δεν θα το πληρωθώ, αλλά για την Ελλάδα ρε γαμώτο!".

Τέλος, δεν έχουμε την εικόνα του τεχνικού. Μπορεί π.χ. να ήρθε ο Πανούτσος και να του είπε "έχεις 10 λεπτά να μου φέρεις το βίντεο". *ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΑ το λέω αυτό*, μην αρχίσετε τώρα να λέτε ότι επιτίθεμαι στον Πανούτσο.



* τρόπος του λέγειν, μην τρελαίνεστε.:)


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι επηρεαζόμαστε από το ότι το ζήτημα ήταν το ποδόσφαιρο. Το όχι των δύο είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ίδια περίπτωση με τις απεργίες που μας ξεβολεύουν- ήξεραν ότι δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στον παρουσιαστή. Ίσως να το είχαν προγραμματίσει κιόλας (την επόμενη που θα ζητήσει τη βοήθειά μου, θα του πω όχι, να τρέχει να βρει κανέναν άλλο, π.χ.). 

Εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν σκέφτεσαι τον φίλαθλο στην Ορεστιάδα ή τη θείτσα που ανακάλυψε το ποδόσφαιρο πριν πέντε λεπτά. Λέτε ότι θα έπρεπε όμως να τους σκέφτονται. Λογικό. Αλλά στις πόσες φορές καταντάει εκμετάλλευση η υπόθεση; Γιατί αν αυτό είχε γίνει μετά από κάθε αγώνα και κάθε φορά η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι είναι μεγάλο γεγονός και θα πρέπει να γίνει μια εξαίρεση; 

Ή ας το δούμε κι αλλιώς: αφού τελικά βρέθηκε μοντέρ κι η δουλειά έγινε όπως είχε προγραμματιστεί, μήπως απλώς το ζήτημα είναι πολύς θόρυβος για το τίποτα; μήπως οι δύο που αρνήθηκαν να βοηθήσουν ήξεραν ότι θα βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος;

Δεν ξέρουμε και υποθέσεις κάνουμε, πάντως αυτό το παράδειγμα δεν είναι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα για να δείξει κανείς πόσο άχρηστοι ήταν οι υπάλληλοι της ΕΡΤ. Κι αυτές τις μέρες έχουμε διαβάσει πολλά καλύτερα παραδείγματα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 19, 2013)

Διαγράφηκε σχόλιό μου ή κάνω λάθος;

Έδιτ: κάνω λάθος, απλώς μεταφέρθηκε στο κυρίως νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Διαγράφηκε σχόλιό μου ή κάνω λάθος;



Κάνεις λάθος. Μεταφέρθηκε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-Κλείνει-η-ΕΡΤ&p=191866&viewfull=1#post191866


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

ΥΓ Έλλη, ξέχασες την περίπτωση ο τεχνικός να είχε σοβαρότατο λόγο να φύγει με το τέλος της βάρδιας, π.χ. να παει να φροντίσει κανέναν άρρωστο, κι ο άλλος που είπε ότι δεν ήταν στη συμβασή του να εννοούσε ότι δεν την ξέρει καλά τη δουλειά. Κι ο τρίτος να είχε εντολή να μη φυγει από το πόστο του, που το είπα πιο πάνω. Τέλος μπορεί κάποιος ή και όλοι να είχαν εντολή να μην κάνουν χάρες στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (άλλωστε όταν σου δίνουν τέτοιες εντολές οι αποπάνω σου συνήθως δεν ρωτάς γιατί).


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρουμε και υποθέσεις κάνουμε, πάντως αυτό το παράδειγμα δεν είναι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα για να δείξει κανείς πόσο άχρηστοι ήταν οι υπάλληλοι της ΕΡΤ. Κι αυτές τις μέρες έχουμε διαβάσει πολλά καλύτερα παραδείγματα.


Επειδή εγώ διάβασα το κείμενο του Πανούτσου και έβαλα τον σύνδεσμο, ας πω ότι δεν είχε σκοπό να δείξει ότι οι υπάλληλοι της ΕΡΤ είναι άχρηστοι. Το μόνο που επισήμανα ήταν μία φράση: «Η Ελλάδα πρέπει να έχει δημόσια τηλεόραση. Όχι όμως τηλεόραση του Δημοσίου». Ο Helle το θεώρησε ταυτολογία, εγώ δεν το θεωρώ ταυτολογία. Ήδη ανέφερα τον όρο _δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία_. Για την οποία νοοτροπία μπορώ να πω τα χειρότερα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για την οποία νοοτροπία μπορώ να πω τα χειρότερα.


Και δεν υπάρχει μόνο στο δημόσιο, κτγμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και δεν υπάρχει μόνο στο δημόσιο, κτγμ.


Επειδή ολόκληρος ο πληθυσμός εκτίθεται και εξοικειώνεται με αυτήν από τα σχολεία, τον στρατό, την επαφή με το δημόσιο, με αποτέλεσμα να θεωρείται ως αυτονόητα φυσιολογικός τρόπος σκέψης, αντίδρασης, λειτουργίας κλπ κλπ


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 19, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και δεν υπάρχει μόνο στο δημόσιο, κτγμ.



Θα συμφωνήσω. Θα επισημάνω, επίσης, ότι το πρότυπο "αγκύλωση λόγω ευθυνοφοβίας" λειτουργεί στους περισσότερους οργανισμούς μεγάλου μεγέθους, ιδιωτικούς ή δημόσιους (και θα έλεγα ότι πρόκειται για παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο). Το δημόσιο είναι εκ φύσεως μεγάλος οργανισμός, όσο και αν περικοπεί. 
Θα βάλω, ίσως, στο στόμα της Παλ λόγια που δεν λέει, αλλά νομίζω ότι το πραγματικό δράμα είναι όταν βλέπει κανείς αυτό το πρότυπο (μοτίβο, αν προτιμάτε) σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις μικρού ή πολύ μικρού μεγέθους.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 19, 2013)

Η ευθυνοφοβία, η τσαπατσουλιά, η απάθεια, η αδιαφορία, η ημιμάθεια, η αγένεια δεν είναι προνόμιο κανενός, απλώς στο δημόσιο χαίρουν μεγαλύτερης ασυλίας. Οι άλλοι τομείς υφίστανται ευκολότερα και γρηγορότερα τις συνέπειες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Οι άλλοι τομείς υφίστανται ευκολότερα και γρηγορότερα τις συνέπειες.


Μπα, μην το λες. Ο Κόμης έχει δίκιο σ' αυτό που γράφει παραπάνω. Επειδή συχνά οι επιπτώσεις της δουλειάς του ενός φαίνονται στη δουλειά του άλλου, δεν είναι πρωτάκουστο το φαινόμενο να τη σκαπουλάρει κάποιος ακόμα και σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις. Θα έλεγα ότι απλώς στον ιδιωτικό τομέα αυτό υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο κάτι τέτοιο να έχει αρνητικό αντίκτυπο σε όποιον ενεργεί έτσι. Στο δημόσιο, όχι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 19, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Επειδή συχνά οι επιπτώσεις της δουλειάς του ενός φαίνονται στη δουλειά του άλλου, δεν είναι πρωτάκουστο το φαινόμενο να τη σκαπουλάρει κάποιος ακόμα και σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις. Θα έλεγα ότι απλώς στον ιδιωτικό τομέα αυτό υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο κάτι τέτοιο να έχει αρνητικό αντίκτυπο σε όποιον ενεργεί έτσι. Στο δημόσιο, όχι.



Θα το πάω λίγο παραπέρα. Δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα απόδοσης ευθυνών. Οι μεγάλοι οργανισμοί δημιουργούν τη δική τους γραφειοκρατία, η οποία εμπεδώνει την αίσθηση του "κάνε ό,τι λέει το manual και είσαι εντάξει". Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο ευθυνόφοβος/τεμπέλης μπορεί εύκολα να κρυφτεί πίσω από γραπτές διαδικασίες, ακόμα και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα (φυσικά, χωρίς τη θεσμική προστασία που υπάρχει στο δημόσιο). Αντιθέτως, όποιος κινείται εκτός διαδικασιών κυριολεκτικά τζογάρει: αν φέρει αποτελέσματα μπορεί να ανταμειφθεί παραπάνω, αν αποτύχει, μαύρο φίδι που τον έφαγε. Εννοείται ότι τα λέω επειδή τα είδα να γίνονται - πολλές φορές, ιδίως στα 2,5 χρόνια που δούλεψα ορκωτός ελεγκτής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Οι μεγάλοι οργανισμοί δημιουργούν τη δική τους γραφειοκρατία, η οποία εμπεδώνει την αίσθηση του "κάνε ό,τι λέει το manual και είσαι εντάξει".


Και επιμένουν στην αυστηρή τήρηση του manual, το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί για να αποδίδει το 100% σε περιβάλλοντα, ας το πω ευγενικά, μειωμένων προδιαγραφών· κυρίως, νομίζω, επειδή έτσι έχουν μετρήσιμα και ελεγχόμενα αποτελέσματα στα διάφορα στάδια παραγωγής και ποιοτικών ελέγχων.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουμε δει αυτό το φρούτο (εγώ το έχω δει σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις εξίσου με τις δημόσιες):
- κάνει μόνο ό,τι λέει το συμβόλαιό του
- αν του ζητηθεί κάτι που δεν προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό το θέλει γραπτώς
- αν συμβεί οτιδήποτε, π.χ. του φανεί ότι τον κοίταζε λοξά κάποιος συνάδερφός του, αμέσως κάνει αναφορά στο τμήμα προσωπικού, "για να υπάρχει και να είναι καλυμμένος αν συμβεί τίποτα"

Επιπλέον, έχουμε συχνά την εντύπωση ότι το δημόσιο είναι έναν εργασιακός χώρος όπου όλοι συνεργάζονται υπέρ της ταλαιπωρίας του πολίτη και του δικού τους βολέματος. Ίσως αυτή να είναι η προς τα έξω εικόνα, πάντως επειδή έχω γνωστούς ΔΥ που παραιτήθηκαν ή που δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι από τη δουλειά τους, έχω ακούσει πολλές περιπτώσεις αλληλοφαγώματος των ΔΥ και έχω καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστικό χώρο, ειδικά στα σημεία του δημοσίου που είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη. Από τη μια επειδή υπάρχει μονιμότητα και δεν μπορούν να σε διώξουν, σου κάνουν τη ζωή πατίνι. Από την άλλη υπάρχει το πρόβλημα ότι επειδή πολλοί έχουν πολύ γερό μέσο, θεωρούν ότι το μέσο τους τους προστατεύει και νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να φέρονται σαν προϊστάμενοι του διευθυντή τους, γιατί "δεν τους κουνάει κανένας" (κι έχουμε δει παραδείγματα που φτάσανε μέχρι τις ειδήσεις, εκβιασμούς, παρακολούθηση του τηλεφώνου του προϊσταμένου κλπ). Απλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μείνεις έξω από όλα αυτά άμα θες να αράξεις σε μια χαμηλή θέση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και επιμένουν στην αυστηρή τήρηση του manual, το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί για να αποδίδει το 100% σε περιβάλλοντα, ας το πω ευγενικά, μειωμένων προδιαγραφών· κυρίως, νομίζω, επειδή έτσι έχουν μετρήσιμα και ελεγχόμενα αποτελέσματα στα διάφορα στάδια παραγωγής και ποιοτικών ελέγχων.



Αυτό που διαπίστωσα όταν εργαζόμουν σαν μηχανικός ήταν ότι δεν είχα κανένα κίνητρο. Κάθε εξάμηνο είχαμε μίνι-έλεγχο και κάθε χρόνο μεγάλο έλεγχο. Καθόσουν με τον προϊστάμενό σου και σε βαθμολογούσε σε καμιά εικοσαριά σημεία. Η βαθμολογία έμοιαζε τυχαία. Και μετά σου έδινε μια λίστα με το τι έπρεπε να κάνεις. Αυτή η λίστα ήταν γραμμένη, επιεικώς, για αρχάριους. Αν έκανες αυτό ακριβώς που έλεγε η λίστα και τίποτα παραπάνω ήσουνα καλός υπάλληλος. Αν έκανες παραπάνω όχι μόνο δεν κέρδιζες τίποτα, αλλά μπορεί και να έβρισκες το μπελά σου. Κι αν έκανες λιγότερα, ε, τότε ήσουν ή τελείως ανίκανος ή τελείως τεμπέλης αλλά το πιθανότερο ήταν ότι δεν θα σε έδιωχναν αν είχες άλλες χάρες, πχ. αν ήσουνα το καρφί της διεύθυνσης.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 20, 2013)

Η δημοσιογραφική μας ομάδα έψαξε στα άδυτα της ΕΡΤ και βρήκε αποκλειστικό ντοκουμέντο με το διάλογο μεταξύ του Αντώνη Πανούτσου και του μοντέρ της βάρδιας εκείνο το βράδυ του 2004! Ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιο... :) :clap: :lol:

Δείτε τα πρώτα 45'' αν δεν σας αρέσει το κομμάτι. 






Ορίστε και τα ακριβή λόγια: http://www.tomamusica.com/letras/bodycount_letrascanciones.htm :twit:


----------

